# 7/15/12 zbt speedway



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Time for another race at ZBT Speedway. Skinnys, Fats and AFX, probably pass on our IROC series. I will supply the beno for those that may need it, Damn my eyes are still watering up. :dude: Yes we will be having pizza if we dont get gassed out. :thumbsup: AKA Jeffs track at Chris's in Lowell Indiana


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nerf master has added a new sercet weapon for racing. Was it worth a couple of laps.  LOl. Will try and make it. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

If this continues, we have discussed having him race from outside using an extension on his controller wires. Either that or a requirement to wear sealed rubber underwear......


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ill be there for the pizza yum zoom we go. and ill be sure i eat pork n beans sat the 14 th ill be all gassy or sliders lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess we could always set up a cam so Gas Man can race from home. Or have Rick stop at the Lions Den and get him a butt plug, lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

It would blow out from the pressure


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there unless I have to work:thumbsup:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

What time do the doors open and what is race time, I'm trying to see if I can make this one not sure yet but trying.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Oops. new to posting. lol. Doors open at 11:00am and racing starts at 12:00pm. Doors may close at 11:30 if darrell shows up, lol. Hope to see you there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Breathing apparatus recommended!! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

scuba gear at the ready


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up can't come got to work again!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

That sucks dont work to hard


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't make it graduation party.One of these times Andrew and I will get there.Have fun and don't forget the cork for Darrell. Jon:wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gonna be a long drive but, I think I can make it there. Depending on time, I Might only stay for the first 2 classes. Have a ton of stuff to do


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Long drive? LOl. More like a short walk. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jeff and Chris had I great time racing on your TKO track, also just had good time running slot again with the group and playing with magnet cars was a blast, yeah the the T-jets where fun too.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty jeff and chris had a good time and the magnets cars were fun theres nothing like magnet cars the need for speed lol.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for having us by again. Pancakes rule! 
Just ask the dogs.....


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Had a good time today. I also had fun with the magnet cars, forgot how much faster they were and my cars are all over 10 years old. I would think the HOPRA cars are even faster now. Chris thanks for having us over and Jeff for a nice track. Now I have to get my pancake cars to run as good as my magnet cars. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wish I could have made it,I love that track!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad everyone had a good time,Hope to do it again soon.


----------

